# CorelDRAW 12



## chaos_5 (23. Februar 2005)

hallo
kann ich in corel 12 freehand dateien öffen oder importieren?

ich habe auch adobe illustrator 8 und 10

danke im vorraus


----------



## CanDela (24. Februar 2005)

corel und illustrator können afaik nicht mit freehand-dateien umgehen ... also nur über *.pdf-export etc.


  edit: export von *.ai aus freehand und import der datei dann in corel draw sollte funktionieren...


----------



## chaos_5 (3. März 2005)

1000 mal danke


----------

